# What's the worst/most embarassing/awkward thing you've caught someone doing?



## Midi Bear (Jun 20, 2008)

Inspired by the "What's the most embarassing thing you've been caught doing?" thread. Basically the same, but hey. It'll still be funny to see what we've walked in on.. XD

To get things started, here's my story..
Mom and I were visiting my stepdad (fiancÃ© back then) here to see if I liked england enough to move here so they could get married. I was downstairs watching TV in the living room and I thought I heard my mom crying or something. So I went upstairs to see what was wrong. And I found them having sex in what is now *my* room... on what is now *my* bed! O_O
They hadn't noticed me, so I instinctively shouted "OH MY GOD, YOU'RE HAVING SEX!!". Mom instantly turned around and screamed in horror. My face was like O_O and I just ran downstairs. She kept asking me if I was alright and was afraid she'd caused mental scars. I was only 10 at the time. I'm not scarred, but..

Needless to say, I STILL want a new fucking matress!


----------



## ExTo (Jun 20, 2008)

Caught my brother putting porn on *my* computer so *he* could fap to it when I was gone, that way if it was to be found out *I'd* get the trouble and, moreover, I ended up with all the crap his porno sites brought on the compy because of a) no firewall and b) brother wasn't careful since he didn't give a damn about wrecking *my* computer.


----------



## Azure (Jun 20, 2008)

I walked in on a old friend of mine putting a dildo in her ass.  In my living room...I'd read between the lines but still didn't want it.


----------



## Erro (Jun 20, 2008)

Well, I just got out of the shower, and walked back into my room to find my ex, who is visiting for a few days, pawing to Second Life. It was ..entertaining, to watch him scramble to pull his pants back up xD


----------



## eevachu (Jun 20, 2008)

Generic I caught my parents having sex comment. >__>

I actually caught my mom watching porn once, and I've surprisingly yet to be caught by her. xD


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 20, 2008)

I caught my brother having sex with his "girlfriends" yea...

but even MORE awkward, my brother caught ME with countless pictures of yiff on my computer XD... yea, what can be more embarrassing than walking in on your brother looking at your picture of sonic the hedgehog getting it on with shadow? not much XD


----------



## Greyscale (Jun 20, 2008)

Lets see...

-Came close to catching a friend fapping to a sears catalogue
-When I was living with friends, I could hear everything that went on in the bedroom above me  Needless to say, I had trouble sleeping a few nights.


----------



## RetroCorn (Jun 20, 2008)

Greyscale said:


> Lets see...
> -Came close to catching a friend fapping to a sears catalogue



ok, what? 0_o


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jun 20, 2008)

At a sleep over I caught someone fapping into one of my socks.


----------



## Gubbinz schiwifty-five (Jun 20, 2008)

What's the most embarassing thing I have seen my friends do?

-Caught one of em cross-dressing (that was terrifying) D:
-Saw one of them trying to hump my grandparents dog. (his excuse: zoophilla...ITS AWWWRIGHT!)
and finally I was taking a evening stroll and bumped into the two love bugs doing it and then I made a scene out of it.


----------



## Greyscale (Jun 20, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> At a sleep over I caught someone fapping into one of my socks.





Your sock? Didn't he have any socks of his own?


----------



## ExTo (Jun 20, 2008)

Greyscale said:


> Your sock? Didn't he have any socks of his own?



Trying to pull a prank, I guess... or something... whatever.


----------



## camelspider (Jun 21, 2008)

My ex-girlfriend was fucking nuts. She was the crazy stalker type. I went to her house early one day to surprise her, and saw her putting peanut butter between her legs with her dog in the room. 

I broke up with her the next day.


----------



## Bambi (Jun 21, 2008)

The most embarassing thing I've ever caught someone doing?

Wow, catching an old highschool friend of mine beating off. He was shocked at first and tried to cover up -- but then I told him it didn't matter to me if he did or didn't.

He told me it felt wierd but it would lead us eventually to countless fap sessions. Too much 411? Just dial if you want to know more. XD


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 21, 2008)

Can't think of anything at the moment.  Edit this later when I come up with something.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jun 21, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> At a sleep over I caught someone fapping into one of my socks.



hahaha

man my friends are kind of boring, and my family too
never once walked in on someone doing anything awkward


----------



## Snickers (Jun 21, 2008)

catching my brother masturbating... 4 TIMES NOW.. sigh*


----------



## Bokracroc (Jun 21, 2008)

Pfft, I caught some kid trying to Emo cut himself at school once with the blade from a pencil sharpener.
Catching someone wanking is awkward/funny but watching someone fail at Emo cutting themselves....
Luckily I came up with this awesome line:
"Try cutting across the throat. It works better that way."


----------



## Thorne (Jun 21, 2008)

Picking their nose and eating it...


----------



## Snickers (Jun 21, 2008)

Thorne said:


> Picking their nose and eating it...


eww..fuck, horrible images now x_X


----------



## yak (Jun 21, 2008)

This thread is special.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jun 21, 2008)

Greyscale said:


> Your sock? Didn't he have any socks of his own?


What made it worse is that when I told him to stop he said 'But your socks are SO fucking soft!'


----------



## ExTo (Jun 21, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> What made it worse is that when I told him to stop he said 'But your socks are SO *fucking* soft!'



Keyword


----------



## Day of Wind (Jun 21, 2008)

camelspider said:


> My ex-girlfriend was fucking nuts. She was the crazy stalker type. I went to her house early one day to surprise her, and saw her putting peanut butter between her legs with her dog in the room.
> 
> I broke up with her the next day.



oh damn, that's awkward o__O


i've seen my mom and step dad having sex 4 times. i say "seen", not "caught" because we were tent camping... and in a 2 bed hotel room. what was i to do? if it were now, i'd have screamed at them.


----------



## Midi Bear (Jun 22, 2008)

Day of Wind said:


> i've seen my mom and step dad having sex 4 times. i say "seen", not "caught" because we were tent camping... and in a 2 bed hotel room. what was i to do? if it were now, i'd have screamed at them.


What the hell were they thinking? Did they think you were asleep? Did it just give them an extra boost of excitement to know that they were destroying your brain? Did they even know you were there? I mean.. christ. Surely they can put aside their urges so their kid doesn't end up disturbed.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 22, 2008)

hmm
nope
i havent chaught someone doing something unusuall


----------



## makmakmob (Jun 22, 2008)

All the bedroom doors in our house have locks. 'Nuff said.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 22, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> All the bedroom doors in our house have locks. 'Nuff said.


 

lol


----------



## Drakaji (Jun 22, 2008)

Snickers said:


> catching my brother masturbating... 4 TIMES NOW.. sigh*



Pff, lightweight. When one of my brothers used to live with us that was commonplace. Here's essentially what he did...


Lotion by the computer
Vaseline by the bed
Lotion next to the shower (not on the counter)
His computer always had a virus... *cough*
Porn wasn't hard to find, the box spring had a tear in it that he slipped them into.
The trash filled with tissue quickly.
Showers took 30 minutes long (who the hell takes 30 minutes when you have really short hair?!)
Then there were his party tricks. His favorite being putting cologne on his balls and lighting them on fire (he isn't having kids...)


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 22, 2008)

Then there were his party tricks. His favorite being putting cologne on his balls and lighting them on fire (he isn't having kids...)[/quote]


HAHAHAHA
ur damn right hes not!


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jun 22, 2008)

Drakaji said:


> Showers took 30 minutes long (who the hell takes 30 minutes when you have really short hair?!)


He is probably just getting his _hair_ really _clean_. If you know what I mean.

Bow chika bow wow.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 22, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> He is probably just getting his _hair_ really _clean_. If you know what I mean.
> 
> Bow chika bow wow.


 
lol
yeah isnt it obious?


----------



## ExTo (Jun 22, 2008)

Drakaji said:


> Then there were his party tricks. His favorite being putting cologne on his balls and lighting them on fire (he isn't having kids...)



Two words

Darwin
Award


----------



## Bonzzai (Jun 22, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> He is probably just getting his _hair_ really _clean_. If you know what I mean.
> 
> Bow chika bow wow.



Hah, I lol'd. I avoid doing stuff in the shower.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 22, 2008)

oooo?
what stuff


----------



## Bonzzai (Jun 22, 2008)

Umm... masturbation, hahah.
I just don't like it in the shower as much as I do in the bed n///n


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 22, 2008)

Bonzzai said:


> Umm... masturbation, hahah.
> I just don't like it in the shower as much as I do in the bed n///n


 

ooh that is nice


----------



## RetroCorn (Jun 22, 2008)

Bonzzai said:


> Umm... masturbation, hahah.
> I just don't like it in the shower as much as I do in the bed n///n



i'd have to agree with you there.


----------



## Bonzzai (Jun 22, 2008)

Hahahah. :9
Whenever I do fap, I'll be on my chair, on my couch, or on my bed.
xDD


----------



## RetroCorn (Jun 22, 2008)

Bonzzai said:


> Hahahah. :9
> Whenever I do fap, I'll be on my chair, on my couch, or on my bed.
> xDD



desk chair or bed only for me.


----------



## Bonzzai (Jun 22, 2008)

Yeah, that's what I meant by the chair, hahah. My chair at my desk :3
Wow, weird conversation, hahaha. I end up talking about pawing off a lot :9


----------



## RetroCorn (Jun 22, 2008)

Bonzzai said:


> Yeah, that's what I meant by the chair, hahah. My chair at my desk :3
> Wow, weird conversation, hahaha. I end up talking about pawing off a lot :9



lol. 

hey i'm gonna add you on aim if you don't care.


----------



## velyogendra (Jun 22, 2008)

For me it's my bed too. I just get to wet in the shower,and don't get a good grip.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 22, 2008)

My computer desk chair need i say more


----------



## Day of Wind (Jun 22, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> What the hell were they thinking? Did they think you were asleep? Did it just give them an extra boost of excitement to know that they were destroying your brain? Did they even know you were there? I mean.. christ. Surely they can put aside their urges so their kid doesn't end up disturbed.



god only knows >__< one day i will tell my mom, and i'm curious what her reaction will be. it's her own damn fault lol


----------



## RetroCorn (Jun 22, 2008)

velyogendra said:


> For me it's my bed too. I just get to wet in the shower,and don't get a good grip.



we should make a whole thread about where people prefer to paw off...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 22, 2008)

RetroCorn said:


> we should make a whole thread about where people prefer to paw off...



>.>  Where and when i choose to "Paw off" will stay sealed behind my lips, that would be a rather personal thread if it were to be made,


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 22, 2008)

RetroCorn said:


> we should make a whole thread about where people prefer to paw off...


#

Hmmm that would be a strange thread but at the same time i would like it XD


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 22, 2008)

Yes it would be strange and knowing me i think bad idea now, but i will probably tell the world should a thread of such pop up xD.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jun 22, 2008)

RetroCorn said:


> we should make a whole thread about where people prefer to paw off...


I have masturbated in every single room in my house. Even the closets, since I was cleaning them out the other day...


----------



## Drakaji (Jun 22, 2008)

velyogendra said:


> For me it's my bed too. I just get to wet in the shower,and don't get a good grip.



That and the fact that whatever comes out sticks like hell when you get water on it. I've had it stick to the strangest places...

And I just saw the pun in that


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 22, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> I have masturbated in every single room in my house. Even the closets, since I was cleaning them out the other day...



O_O lol worst thing EVER?!

any1 heard of gentlemens football? imaginary football with 4+ people in a circlular table, tap ur thigh once to pass 1 to leftor right or 2 for 2 passes, can pass across table, but can be refused. if you mess up or laugh, thats a strike. funny noise round, make a funny noise every time u pass, laugh thats a strike. at three strikes the person with least amount of strikes can tell you to do ANYTHING!!! if a tie u rock paper scissors them. uuuh i havent participated myself but my friends have had to

1. run up and down the driveway naked 5 times and each time pluck a pube out

2. put a bag over their head and another 1 crap on ur face.

3. banana with peanut butter up the butt, dont ask

4. something gay with the guys dog... DONT ASK

5. get naked and run down the street

6. get naked and get sprayed down with a hose for 3 minutes and run around for 15 minutes without stopping while getting sprayed

7. party board a stopsign in the middle of the street NAKED.

8 SOGGY WAFFLE GAME! everyone stands in a circle around a waffle and paws off onto the waffle, last one to finish eats the waffle BITCH

NUFF SAID!


----------



## RetroCorn (Jun 22, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> O_O lol worst thing EVER?!
> 
> any1 heard of gentlemens football? imaginary football with 4+ people in a circlular table, tap ur thigh once to pass 1 to leftor right or 2 for 2 passes, can pass across table, but can be refused. if you mess up or laugh, thats a strike. funny noise round, make a funny noise every time u pass, laugh thats a strike. at three strikes the person with least amount of strikes can tell you to do ANYTHING!!! if a tie u rock paper scissors them. uuuh i havent participated myself but my friends have had to
> 
> ...



0_o


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 22, 2008)

I know my friends are perverts and ALWAYS do something naked... i dont participate cause the guy that invented it's dog has a nack for humping my leg and he always jokes bout it, so i just know hed make me do something gay with his dog i swear to god...


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 22, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> O_O lol worst thing EVER?!
> 
> any1 heard of gentlemens football? imaginary football with 4+ people in a circlular table, tap ur thigh once to pass 1 to leftor right or 2 for 2 passes, can pass across table, but can be refused. if you mess up or laugh, thats a strike. funny noise round, make a funny noise every time u pass, laugh thats a strike. at three strikes the person with least amount of strikes can tell you to do ANYTHING!!! if a tie u rock paper scissors them. uuuh i havent participated myself but my friends have had to
> 
> ...


 
Hmm i sense faggory!


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 22, 2008)

i thought so too but the guy has had like 7 GF's and done..things with them that shouldnt be done at his age LOL, hes defidentally straight, so is the other 1 who frequently does

they say its so fun but im like WTF?! who the hell would play that! im not about to get analy raped by a dog or get something up my butt or some crazy shit!

PS SOGGY WAFFLE GAME!


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 22, 2008)

Ok then your friends are sick nuff said XD... and they may have a connection with dogs XD


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 22, 2008)

no theyd jsut make me do that cause they suck balls... and if they knew i was a furry AND Bi that would not be good O_O


----------



## Bonzzai (Jun 22, 2008)

Saw that you said there should be a thread made about masturbation so  here it is, bitches >P


----------



## RetroCorn (Jun 22, 2008)

Bonzzai said:


> Saw that you said there should be a thread made about masturbation so  here it is, bitches >P



rofl!

now i bet i get blamed.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 22, 2008)

lol masturbation thread


----------



## Bonzzai (Jun 22, 2008)

Naw, everyone's just like 'THE FUCK WERE YOU THINKING'
I'm here in my chair slinking down, avoiding the evil glares through my computer screen. ;S
I mean, if I could delete the thread, I so would. And I'm sure it will get locked, hahaha.
I just don't want anyone getting too dirty :/


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 22, 2008)

Most peoples reaction to seeing that thread... and yes i do use that pear at every oppertunity i get 

And Bonzzai you made me LOL and also fulfilled my sig so you should feel proud XD


----------



## Bonzzai (Jun 22, 2008)

You're SCARING me D:
God, I swear if I have a nightmare about that thing I'm gonna get pissed XDD


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 22, 2008)

most embarrasing add-on

 u creating that thread LOL


----------



## Bonzzai (Jun 22, 2008)

It's not embarrasing. At first I was like "WHY DON'T THEY LIKE IT!?" xDDD
I was convinced that people addicted to the internet masturbate all day, amiright?
But nope, I guess I'm wrong.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 22, 2008)

lol i do it like.. one day out of the week, and alot on that day lols


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 22, 2008)

The pear is god!! i say!!!! and stop being scared else it will eat you while you sleep... it knows where you live and bonzzai i listen to daft punk  thats like masterbation for me XD


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 22, 2008)

bring it pear, i will fight u with my fav fruit, the pomegranate! XDDD

note to self.. find a giant pomegranate...


----------



## Bonzzai (Jun 22, 2008)

Wow, this topic has like swings in topics. Now we're talking about fruit. I love apples >:]
And... Daft Punk came up randomly. I like a couple songs from them. I bet you would like "Does It Offend You, Yeah?". They're awesome.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 22, 2008)

Yeesh i might as well use this thread to spead my pear propaganda
The pear is cool and you have to bow down to it else it will lol at you and destroy your e-self esteem 


 and no i was just saying daft punk are god and so is the pear i don't mean to offend anyone ^_^


----------



## Bonzzai (Jun 22, 2008)

Nooo. "Does It Offend You, Yeah?" is a band. It's a weird name. If you have a MySpace, check this out.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 22, 2008)

Oh i see although they ain't as awsum as the pear or daft punk ^_^


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 23, 2008)

whats whit the pear?
hasnt it allready bin eaten?


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 23, 2008)

Nope the pear will always live and lol at you all


----------



## Wait Wait (Jun 23, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> O_O lol worst thing EVER?!
> 
> any1 heard of gentlemens football? imaginary football with 4+ people in a circlular table, tap ur thigh once to pass 1 to leftor right or 2 for 2 passes, can pass across table, but can be refused. if you mess up or laugh, thats a strike. funny noise round, make a funny noise every time u pass, laugh thats a strike. at three strikes the person with least amount of strikes can tell you to do ANYTHING!!! if a tie u rock paper scissors them. uuuh i havent participated myself but my friends have had to
> 
> ...


man you're all so gay
and _gross
_


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 23, 2008)

lol
the pear has to rot sooner or later


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 23, 2008)

Nah the pear is to godly and powerful to rot


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 23, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Nah the pear is to godly and powerful to rot


 

darn!
hmmm.....
ill whater the pear whit oil then burn it xD


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 23, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> O_O lol worst thing EVER?!
> 
> any1 heard of gentlemens football? imaginary football with 4+ people in a circlular table, tap ur thigh once to pass 1 to leftor right or 2 for 2 passes, can pass across table, but can be refused. if you mess up or laugh, thats a strike. funny noise round, make a funny noise every time u pass, laugh thats a strike. at three strikes the person with least amount of strikes can tell you to do ANYTHING!!! if a tie u rock paper scissors them. uuuh i havent participated myself but my friends have had to
> 
> ...




ive never participated in the game cause i think they are all freaks, and probably never will... it gets real sick though X3


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 23, 2008)

reigoskeiter said:


> darn!
> hmmm.....
> ill whater the pear whit oil then burn it xD


 
Don't even try it....


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 23, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Don't even try it....


 

hmm....
stab it?


----------



## xiath (Jun 23, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> O_O lol worst thing EVER?!
> 
> any1 heard of gentlemens football? imaginary football with 4+ people in a circlular table, tap ur thigh once to pass 1 to leftor right or 2 for 2 passes, can pass across table, but can be refused. if you mess up or laugh, thats a strike. funny noise round, make a funny noise every time u pass, laugh thats a strike. at three strikes the person with least amount of strikes can tell you to do ANYTHING!!! if a tie u rock paper scissors them. uuuh i havent participated myself but my friends have had to
> 
> ...



i think i am going to throw up because of the last one >.<


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 23, 2008)

Yeah thats one sick list lonely


----------



## blyth (Jun 23, 2008)

About a year ago, I went to visit my boyfriend, and I walked into his room, while he was having sex, with my two year yonger brother. My mind has yet to be the same since...


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 23, 2008)

xiath said:


> i think i am going to throw up because of the last one >.<


 

yep....
omg i think ill throw up!


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 23, 2008)

blyth said:


> About a year ago, I went to visit my boyfriend, and I walked into his room, while he was having sex, with my two year yonger brother. My mind has yet to be the same since...


 

party pooper xD


----------



## Wait Wait (Jun 23, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> ive never participated in the game cause i think they are all freaks, and probably never will... it gets real sick though X3



hahaha yeah right.  you just _looove _those cumwaffles, dontcha


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 23, 2008)

HAHA


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 23, 2008)

blyth said:


> About a year ago, I went to visit my boyfriend, and I walked into his room, while he was having sex, with my two year yonger brother. My mind has yet to be the same since...



and how old was ur BF and ur brother?! i mean seriously thats messed up...and did your brother willingly have sex with him?! messed up as shit...


----------



## blyth (Jun 24, 2008)

Well, my BF, was 16 same as me, and my lil bro was 15. I havent talked to either of them since, I now live with my dad, and after 4 months of theorpy I think I am over it. Stuff happens, and I just didnt understand why at the time, but being 17, now I see that I just have to let things go.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 24, 2008)

I have no comment


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jun 24, 2008)

blyth said:


> About a year ago, I went to visit my boyfriend, and I walked into his room, while he was having sex, with my two year yonger brother. My mind has yet to be the same since...



Wow, thats one of those Worst Scenario situations.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jun 24, 2008)

Me and my best fried was hanging out when he started getting undressed to change into some shorts, he took off his pants as i watched him until he realized "Oh shit, i forgot you like this..." and he promptly went behind a folding screen as i yelled "tease!" after him.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 24, 2008)

still recovering from that X3


----------



## WanderingRambler (Jun 24, 2008)

Worst thing I caught someone doing...two things.
1.) Two people screwing in a tent. I and a very drunk friend proceeded to collapse said tent...the drunk felt bad about it and we ended up re-assembling a tent with two people going at it.

2.) I caught a little kid on the bus taking a whizz. He had his back to me, in the corner of the seat and all I saw was this yellow puddle forming on the floor and moving towards me D:

A friend of mine caught a 13-year-olf fapping in the seat across from her. Hand in his pants, looking out the window like nothing was going on. XD


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 24, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> Me and my best fried was hanging out when he started getting undressed to change into some shorts, he took off his pants as i watched him until he realized "Oh shit, i forgot you like this..." and he promptly went behind a folding screen as i yelled "tease!" after him.




LOL if i was there id be busting out laughin on the floor right then


----------



## Elpants (Jun 24, 2008)

I walked in on my roommate looking at Swimsuit Edition. I didn't freak out about it. I asked him which year.

About 2 weeks prior to moving out for summer, I came back kinda drunk. My roommate failed to lock the door, I walked in as he was quickly pulling his bed sheets over himself....he was watching Saving Private Ryan on tv. Anyway, I immediatly shut the door as quickly as opening it as the room smelled like ass. My dorm was 10'x15' for 2 people...


----------



## Hackfox (Jun 24, 2008)

XD omg lol I would have been like if they were watching "wtf u see something u like lookin is free $50 for anything else xD


----------



## blyth (Jun 25, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> Me and my best fried was hanging out when he started getting undressed to change into some shorts, he took off his pants as i watched him until he realized "Oh shit, i forgot you like this..." and he promptly went behind a folding screen as i yelled "tease!" after him.


 
That, would have really sucked, I sure am glad all my friends dont give two shits, cuase there all very open people. I think there just to darn horny to care, but thats not there excuse hehe.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 25, 2008)

i still find that hilarious X3


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jun 25, 2008)

blyth said:


> That, would have really sucked, I sure am glad all my friends dont give two shits, cuase there all very open people. I think there just to darn horny to care, but thats not there excuse hehe.



We are pretty comfortable around each other though at first i thought he was giving me a sneak peek. I was like 'wtf?' at first then i was like 'hmm, alright, let's see what hes packin...'.


----------



## Nylak (Jun 25, 2008)

Wish I could say I had something particularly entertaining/emotionally scarring, but no.  XD  Once in high school, my friend and I caught a couple having sex underneath the stair case during classes (our teach let us practice our parts together in the stairwell during orchestra).  We kinda just...walked away.  We played down the hall instead, so we were much amused that they then had musical accompaniment.  Heard they got caught by a campus cop later that day, though.  X3


----------



## kathangaroo (Jun 26, 2008)

I walked into my grandmom's room only to find her with legs spread out in harnesses attached to the ceiling while she was doing things with herself. Adding things with a sixty-year old isn't a good combo.


----------



## blyth (Jun 26, 2008)

kathangaroo said:


> I walked into my grandmom's room only to find her with legs spread out in harnesses attached to the ceiling while she was doing things with herself. Adding things with a sixty-year old isn't a good combo.


 
Ya, hehe I think I would have to agree with you there.


----------



## a_person (Jun 26, 2008)

no emotional scarring things however i have walked into brother masturbating i then was promptly proceeding to close the door but he kicked and smacked me in the face


----------



## Tycho Rass (Feb 27, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I walked in on a old friend of mine putting a dildo in her ass.  In my living room...I'd read between the lines but still didn't want it.



YOU LUCKY GAY BASTARD!!!!  YOU HAD SOMETHING THAT GREAT IN FRONT OF YOU, AND YOU DID'T EVEN BLINK.

As for mine; I walked in on my second cousin while she was toying herself.  The worst part of it?  SHE CONTINUED TO TOY HERSELF WITH ME THERE!!!!!!!


----------



## makmakmob (Feb 27, 2009)

Holy shit this thread is so old it remembers when Led Zepplin were new.


----------



## Takun (Feb 27, 2009)

I MISS AZURE.  GOD DAMMIT.


----------



## Hydramon (Feb 27, 2009)

Hmm... I've walked in on my brother having sex with his ex-gf (current gf at the time), Dad and stepmum having sex (And I can hear them most nights, it is horrible. I'm tempted to bash the wall and tell them to shut up or something, but I'm usually too emotionally traumatised XP). That's about it. Boring, eh?


----------



## Xaerun (Feb 27, 2009)

I walked into a friend's house to see his mum coming out of the shower... not exactly covered by a towel (she figured nobody was home)
She shrieked and ran back inside, I left quickly, and we later pretended nothing out of the ordinary had happened.


----------



## alicewater (Feb 27, 2009)

I caught my parents smoking pot numerous times. (back when my dad was still living) 
Caught my best friends mom watching porn, she then invited me to watch it with her.
Walked in on my sister making out with her current Boyfriend.
And that's all that come to mind right now.


----------



## CAThulu (Feb 27, 2009)

Well, when I was a kid I was staying over at a friends house and early one morning I got up to use the washroom.   The parents's bedroom door was open more then a crack, and they were having sex.

I can still remember his pasty white butt gleaming in the morning sun *shudder*.

Last night was also pretty awkward, but not for me.  I heard yelling coming from outside my apartment, so I went out onto the balcony and looked down.  a guy on the first floor jumped over his railing, and then his girlfriend sent his stuff flying after him into the mud (it was raining).  Needless to say someone called the cops because of her screaming because they were there about 15 minutes later.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Feb 27, 2009)

Holy shit this thread is old....back when Black Hole existed...and I had 3k posts instead of 500 >:C

Oh well, Back on dead topic, I'd say....when I was "secretly" saving furry porn from a dump on 4chan, with my mom on the other computer, using the time when she went to the kitchen to get coffee, she came back. Had a picture up of a topless vixen bending over wearing black-laced stockings. She just kinda tilted her head and went back to her raid in WoW though ._. didn't say a word.


----------



## BlueCathedral (Feb 27, 2009)

hmmmm the most awkward huh? 2 events come to mind-

The first story originated a few years ago. I was in a long distance relationship with this guy in Europe. Well he and I both wanted to be sexually active- but still monogamous. So that where the webcam came in. One day, I was home alone with my sister, she was sick and i THOUGHT she was asleep.

Well during that point My boyfriend at the time was online and we started getting a little premiscuose with the cam. I went to grab some lube while he was getting busy on the cam. But as i arrived back to the computer my sister had walked in...she was not asleep...my pants were down..... and my boy's wang was totally exposed on the cam. We were totally busted for cybering.... needless to say she has never let either of us live it down. Oie....He and i did eventually break up, but we'er still friends.

More recently was with my current boyfriend. Wasnt long distance then. He and I had started making love at his place...and we were kinda loud. His room mate walked in on us and when she saw us just turned around and walked right back out. We didnt know she had until she told us the following morning...

God know someday I'm gonna totally get busted by my kids....I just know it...oie.


----------



## Elessara (Feb 27, 2009)

I once saw my friend get fucked by the Devil himself during a sleepover.... 0.o

She was sitting indian stlye on the floor with her eyes closed; muttering things like "Ooohh yeah..." "That's good"

She has since had a child (not by Satan) and I am still worried about her..... 0.o


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 27, 2009)

Elessara said:


> I once saw my friend get fucked by the Devil himself during a sleepover.... 0.o
> 
> She was sitting indian stlye on the floor with her eyes closed; muttering things like "Ooohh yeah..." "That's good"
> 
> She has since had a child (not by Satan) and I am still worried about her..... 0.o



Have you tried hitting her?


----------



## Elessara (Feb 27, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Have you tried hitting her?


 
Sadly yes... :smile:


----------



## Irreverent (Feb 27, 2009)

While doing a late night upgrade to some comms gear, we caught two of the mainframe console operators making out in the tape library room.  Not wanting to disturb them, we did the next best thing....scribbled up scorecards and waited for them to finish.  Hilarity ensued when they walked out to see us standing there, with scores.

I gave them a 10, but they only got a 6.9 from the Russian judge.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 27, 2009)

i opened the door to my stepfather masturbating...with my mom asleep beside him...he didn't see me so i yelled "Get 'em tiger!" and shut the door.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 27, 2009)

I walked in on someone necro'ing a thread once.  He had my name, which was creepy.


----------



## Darkfire27 (Feb 27, 2009)

hoo boy, Ive been witness to more embarrassing stuff then I care to remember, but the biggest has to be the countless times Ive walked in on my roommate having sex with his girlfriend. Not very original I know, but it happens almost every other day. We need to work out some sort of signal I think. Doesn't help that the dorm I'm in is smaller then a sardine can either...


----------



## Toaster (Feb 27, 2009)

My friend caught me hacking his wifi..... lol...........


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 27, 2009)

Umm...
Other than peeing outside in the bushes? Nothing.

Oh, hellooo... 
Wow, this is a reeeeally old thread... O_O


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 27, 2009)

In b4 lock

The most awkward thing was my parents walking in on me while I was looking at lolicon.

My sister came over later that day. 

Awwwkkkwwaaarrrd.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 27, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> In b4 lock
> 
> The most awkward thing was my parents walking in on me while I was looking at lolicon.
> 
> ...



Oh, yeah, I remember you getting stressed about that.  Everything turned out OK?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 27, 2009)

Smearing their shit on a bathroom wall 

After that, seeing people having sex in the library and hearing guys having LOUD sex outside an empty classroom.


----------



## Seratuhl (Feb 27, 2009)

I've found out that one of my friends is a furry...



nuff' said.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 27, 2009)

GOD FUCKING DAMMIT WHY ISN'T THIS LOCKED YET?


----------



## Surgat (Feb 27, 2009)

In during lock.


----------

